# Just the Tip



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Interested to see what the tip situation is in Chicago and the rest of the country. Here are some stats that I had in last few days:


24 trips, $7 in tips (2 tipped trips)
44 trips, $57 in tips (15 trips)
-72 trips, $145 in tips (21 tipped trips)

27% of rides tip. Most are tipping on non-surge fares (which makes sense)

I don't have any signage up on my car for tips, but thought about using a QR code to route to signing up for things like go puff (e.g., don't tip me, just register for GoPuff and we each get $30). I am candid when people ask about driving and how much money I make. I usually say the same thing - the tips make the difference between working for fill ups and actually making money. I also said thaw hen I started in 2014, it was easy to figure out what you got - 80% of the fare. Now it's flat rate, and regardless of what you pay, I am getting about 20 cents per mile and 60 cents per minute plus 1.50 pick up fee. Since I see in the GPS what the distance and time is, I usually can cite what I'll make to the pax within a buck or so. I say "you don't have to tip and honestly I'm never going to see you again, do do what you wanna do". I have found that this strategy oddly has been resulting in better tips.

What are you all doing? Is 27% good? From what I hear, most people are getting close to nothing, especially in Chicago.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I did 44 trips and got 120 in tips and I only take big surge trips +12 avg

12% of gross


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

wallae said:


> I did 44 trips and got 120 in tips and I only take big surge trips +12 avg


Where are you driving, and what time of day etc. I should have said that in OP. I usually am driving when the sun is up. Never at night. Typically getting a mixed bag of surge trips. I should qualify the no tips on surges to say that high surges (over $5) are usually not tipping since they are probably already paying $30-50 for what would be 20 in a Taxi.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UberPissed said:


> Where are you driving, and what time of day etc. I should have said that in OP. I usually am driving when the sun is up. Never at night. Typically getting a mixed bag of surge trips. I should qualify the no tips on surges to say that high surges (over $5) are usually not tipping since they are probably already paying $30-50 for what would be 20 in a Taxi.


I drive 8 hours
In usually by 10pm
Drive in a small city 4.99 after 4+ years
and really enjoy it
Always equal with my clients 
Never subservient


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Also to clarify - in the sample provided, total tips were about 8% of total payout, or 9.8% of payout minus promos


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

BTW
Part of my strategy is not caring if they tip or not because I know I’m gonna make decent money without it


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

wallae said:


> BTW
> Part of my strategy is not caring if they tip or not because I know I’m gonna make decent money without it


It's tough in Chicago - usually dealing with people living above their means having everything delivered to them and taking uber everywhere. I don't mind it in short spurts. I think I could do really well in a smaller market.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UberPissed said:


> It's tough in Chicago - usually dealing with people living above their means having everything delivered to them and taking uber everywhere. I don't mind it in short spurts. I think I could do really well in a smaller market.


I don’t think it’s a career and I would never have suggested my kids do it
It’s a great thing for someone with an income who can say F U to them


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Very true. I also noticed a lot of drop off in engagement in this forum. Used to be really active - seems like a fraction of what it was back in the day


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I've learned here that tipping varies WILDLY by market and demographics.

About 40-50% of my fares tip. I have one of these laminated sheets in each rear seat pocket.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> I've learned here that tipping varies WILDLY by market and demographics.
> 
> About 40-50% of my fares tip. I have one of these laminated sheets in each rear seat pocket.
> 
> View attachment 666836


I like this except the bottled water part.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Guilty! You got me with the title!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Interested to see what the tip situation is in Chicago and the rest of the country. Here are some stats that I had in last few days:
> 
> 
> 24 trips, $7 in tips (2 tipped trips)
> ...


I have never calculated the percentage of pax who tip, but my tips average between 2-3% of gross. Almost nothing, but they pay for a coffee once in a while.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> I've learned here that tipping varies WILDLY by market and demographics.
> 
> About 40-50% of my fares tip. I have one of these laminated sheets in each rear seat pocket.
> 
> View attachment 666836


Looks good - your verbiage is not anti-Uber/Lyft and you're not guilt tripping them into tipping.


----------



## jtk131604 (Apr 12, 2017)

My overall average seemed to mostly hover in the 10% range here in Houston when I drove for the 5 or so years up until a couple months ago. I think generally in Houston or isn’t great but with exceptions of course.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

So maybe I should be happy with my 25% Tip rate lol


----------

